# Stopped drinking caffeine - now what?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As the title says; I gave up drinking caffeine bout 2 1/2 months ago and now what? Am I suppose to feel better? :shrug:
So far I've not seen any change, but then again by giving up caffeine is there anything that will happen? Should happen?
Just curious?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know why you decided to give up caffeine, so no way of knowing what results you were hoping for.
I have supraventricular tachycardia, and if I drink anything with caffeine my heart will begin racing really fast. Since I'm on meds to prevent that, I know better than to take a chance with "real" coffee. Which is a shame since coffee is so good for a person, so I am missing out on the benefits.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> I don't know why you decided to give up caffeine, so no way of knowing what results you were hoping for.
> ....... Which is a shame since coffee is so good for a person, so I am missing out on the benefits.


There was no "real" reason I gave it up; just did. That's the main reason I posted cause I was just wondering if'n something should happen as in feeling better, sleeping better, now able to play the violin (no I can't) :hysterical:ound: 
In turn, since there is "no" sign of anything good or bad by giving it up; how is it "good" for a person - what benefits - limited in quantity????

As I posted, just curious..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Notice any changes in your memory?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You mean you can't now play the violin?!?!?!? Wow -- no benefits to quitting at all, is there? (Just kidding)

You posted "caffeine" and I read "coffee" since that is the only form of caffeine I've ingested in 30+ years -- and now not even that. 

Benefits of coffee drinking include:
improved cognitive function
reduced risk for Alzheimers and Parkinson's diseases
reduced gallstones
some cancer prevention/ antioxidant effect
possibly gout prevention
decreases risk for diabetes
decreases risk for depression

As in anything, moderation is the key. I seem to remember that one to two cups of coffee might be protective, but too much can be damaging

Links:
http://www.empowereddoctor.com/9-benefits-of-drinking-coffee
http://www.livestrong.com/article/557242-how-drinking-coffee-could-improve-your-health/


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Do you feel calmer? I had a lot of anxiety and that's why I gave up caffeine a few years ago. The anxiety disappeared when the caffeine was out of my system.

But now I'm drinking coffee again, because I'm on meds that make me sleepy all day long. Have to have some caffeine to function, and so far no anxiety this time around...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Darren - No. Ahh, what was the question? :hysterical:

Belfrybat - interesting. It wasn't only the daily 12 cup pot of coffee that I stopped but also an afternoon cup or so of tea. Let alone not even mentioning the Coke or two on the weekend. All stopped, because ????? I just did. But now that I'm aware of some of the reasons to drink caffeine I may resume the afternoon tea (maybe)  I should mention though my stopping hasn't slowed the wife's coffee consumption down any. 

Songbird - No, caffeine never had any effect on me such as nerves, staying awake, etc. I was just something I drank other than water.....

Again thanks for the info.....


----------



## In2deep (Aug 11, 2014)

Micheal said:


> As the title says; I gave up drinking caffeine bout 2 1/2 months ago and now what? Am I suppose to feel better? :shrug:
> So far I've not seen any change, but then again by giving up caffeine is there anything that will happen? Should happen?
> Just curious?


 I had to give it up also cause it would give me the shakes and make my heart race, I mossed it so much I tried decafe which still bothered me -I guess it still has a percentage ? I haven't seen any change either , I still can't sleep any better , I don't feel any better so on. I thought it was my blood pressure problem why I would get the jitters . I miss my coffee , I see no reason to stop unless you drank a lot !


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

if I go with out I get headaches. so I dont give it up


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess you now could be a Jehovah's Witness, Latter Day Saint, or take up Islam. Unless you have a pressing need to give it up because of a known condition, I would rate it the same as giving up Australian pickles -mildly interesting, but not particularly meaningful.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

well congrats. I've had some success cutting back on the overall household caffeine, but we haven't given it up....yet.

my reason is that most of the stuff we're consuming caffeine in isn't very healthy for our bodies or teeth. soda, etc. lots of stuff in all that besides just the caffeine that is not awesome. besides health, I also don't like to cost of it. been able to cut back here by just trying to increase drinking water instead of sodas.

anyway, good for you. don't know what the magic prize is for how you should feel different. but, unless you replaced it with something else expensive, at least you can celebrate saving time buying/making the caffeine drinks and save money on buying the stuff!


----------

